# can i egg share with endo & rheumatoid arthritis?



## doll face (Aug 30, 2006)

hi ladies, im new to these boards, & not very computer literate! i,ve applied to do egg share at care(as donor), but i have endo although none on my tubes or ovaries & i have rheumatoid arthritis not on any medication as i just get the odd flare up. some one mentioned these conditions being immune issues and now im worried, care have took a blood test for my fsh/lh on day 2 of my cycle and my medical notes have been recently sent to them, so just waiting for them to spot that im an old croc and say no.  has  any one experienced any of these issues? sorry for going on a bit! any advice welcome

thanks Helen


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya helen

I cant really answer your question (sorry)

Altho i know of a lady who has endo and has eggshared, and i have known ladies who have been accepted with endo, i was provisionally accepted about 2 yrs ago altho what the clinic wasnt told was i only had one ovary so was rejected on those grounds.

I cant answer re the rheumatoid arthritis

Hopefully one of the egg sharing ladies may be able to help

lots of luck on your journey honey


Emilyxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi helen,

i have been provisionally accepted to egg-share as long as my FSH comes back ok. 
i have ulcerative colitis with associated arthritis which is an autoimmune disease and as it is not hereditary it is not a problem at my clinic (london womens clinic) . 

hope this helps - good luck,

nichola.x


----------



## doll face (Aug 30, 2006)

thanks very much emily and nichola for your quick response,  

thought i sent a message of thanks back the other evening, as i said im not very computer literate  

since then i,ve heard from care and they are willing to accept me for egg share, im so excited to be getting somewhere, my appointments on monday  

best wishes to you

helen


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

helen



how exciting for you. good luck on monday

nichola.x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Helen

Wishing you lots of  for ur appt on monday    

Hope all goes well honey

Love Emilyxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck for monday hun, let us know how it goes.

Kate
xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

[fly]WOOOHOOOOOOOOO[/fly]

ALL THE BEST FOR UR APPOINTMENT FOR MONDAY,HOPE IT ALL GOES WELL,U WILL BE ON UR WAY BEFORE U KNOW IT TRUST ME.

Love kelly


----------

